# 141 bedroom Palace Hotel, Torquay (5 min recce, MUST go back soon!)



## Fluffy (Feb 19, 2020)

Good afternoon all,

As the title of this post suggests, this was a 5 minute recce of an incredible place I am DESPERATE to return to ASAP.

We've just returned from a 3 night holiday to Torquay, and having heard about this place, I nearly crashed in shock when we drove past it, completely by accident.
We literally only had 5 minutes to stop and look, sadly, so no internal shots (except through windows) and nothing particularly interesting, however, I know this place has been done before by others, and I am desperate to return.

The Palace Hotel was closed in 2017 as far as I know, when an overseas investment company bought the place and immediately closed it down with the hope of redeveloping it. Everything inside I believe has been sold off, however the epicly huge building remains. Just being near the place sent a shiver down my spine, as hopefully the pictures below will show.

I am looking to return here ASAP (not least because we also found TWO other abandoned hotels we wanna try too) plus this place, so;

If anyone is local, or can be in the area and fancies making up a little group of 4 or 5 of us to have a look around, please let me know. Preferably if anyone knows about possible access points to the building (the grounds are easy to get into) that would be ideal too. Like I say, we only stopped for 5 minutes and that wasn't even long enough to walk round the perimeter of the building!

Have a great week guys,
Looking forward to hearing from a few of you, fingers crossed!

Fluffy x


----------



## freeclimb (Feb 19, 2020)

I don't log in for a year, then when I do this is the first post on the homepage..... Good work, I'm in Plymouth and happy to drive up for a full explore!


----------



## Fluffy (Feb 19, 2020)

Bloody awesome, thanks mate. We'll keep in touch. Do you know anything about this place at all? Seen it before?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 21, 2020)

According to the hotels' website that it's closed due to refurbishment.


----------



## Inception (Feb 21, 2020)

A fellow Plymouthian I see, I stayed in the Palace's sister hotel Queens Hotel just down the road


----------



## freeclimb (Feb 21, 2020)

Nope, this one is new to me, but the whole Torbay area is full of empty hotels. Sounds good, might be good to go sooner rather than later - if its up on here it'll be getting some traffic.

Holy crap, just looked it up on Google maps. This place is huge! I'm going ASAP.


----------



## Fluffy (Feb 21, 2020)

Yep! - Now you know why I'm so eager to get back there! When would be a good time for you Freeclimb?


----------



## Fluffy (Feb 21, 2020)

Drop me a PM and we can arrange something!


----------



## MrMargarine (Jun 9, 2020)

Did you manage to get in? The times I’ve driven past it there’s warning signs plastered all over the place that there’s a security team watching it or something, I really want to get in but I’ve never tried.


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 10, 2020)

MrMargarine said:


> Did you manage to get in? The times I’ve driven past it there’s warning signs plastered all over the place that there’s a security team watching it or something, I really want to get in but I’ve never tried.



Yep, I did. There's a full report on here somewhere with loads of pictures and a story of the day


----------



## SaffronP (Jun 12, 2020)

This is being demolished now. 

https://www.devonlive.com/news/devon-news/demolition-begins-during-lockdown-torquays-4051582

And it's quite sad that its old website is still online, showing it in all its former glory...

? THE PALACE HOTEL ? TORQUAY ? 4? UNITED KINGDOM ? RATES FROM £156


----------



## sooty1604 (Jun 19, 2020)

Fluffy, I live in Coventry and am very interested in seeing these sorts of buildings.

I have stayed at the Palace Hotel so know a little about it's past.

Please get in touch  Dave,


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 20, 2020)

sooty1604 said:


> Fluffy, I live in Coventry and am very interested in seeing these sorts of buildings.
> 
> I have stayed at the Palace Hotel so know a little about it's past.
> 
> Please get in touch  Dave,



But its being demolished, nothing to see except for a mound of rubble.


----------

